# Apartments for young people



## VS400 (Aug 21, 2011)

My husband and I are thinking of a move to Dubai. I had my heart set on a villa but now thinking about it we would prefer to rent a fully furnished (preferably) apartment near all the nightlife, shopping etc for the first year to see how it goes. It can be unfurnished but it would be great if it is furnished already.

What areas would you recommend? I have been doing alot of research and I have looked into JBR and the Dubai Marina but I didn't realise until today there were apartments in the Burj Khalifa and The Address Hotel. Has anyone had any experience living in there? Our budget will be around 150-200k AED and we would like at least 2 beds. 

What other areas would you guys recommend? 

Thanks!


----------



## VS400 (Aug 21, 2011)

when I say young I mean mid twenties!


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

Dubai isn't that big you can get from one side to the other easy enough and fairly inexpensively in a car/taxi. Also there is no town centre as such either for shopping or nightlife, it's all spread out.

With that budget, take the villa because you can at least have BBQ's and lie out in the sun on your off days.


----------



## VS400 (Aug 21, 2011)

Im an air hostie so Im in dubai pretty much once a month so I know the area well for shopping etc just not for living, I think the idea of the apartment was to make sure we liked it enough to ship all our stuff over. Also I heard villas are quite expensive in terms of DEWA etc. Any suggestions for places to live in Dubai Marina or downtown Dubai?


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

Pretty much everyone your age will be living in apartments. You might find the villa areas too quiet and staid with too many children in the pools. All decent buildings come with an outdoor bbq area if that tickles your fancy.

Dubai Marina is probably the most "happening" place. It certainly has the most urban feel. Good buildings include Al Majara, Marina Promenade, Park Island and Dorra Bay. You will find a nice two bedroom flat within your budget. 

JBR is a hit or miss. 

Downtown is closer to the airport and is quite nice but it doesn't have the lively buzz that the Marina does in the evening (other than the Dubai Mall and lake). Very nice apartments. All the buildings are more or less identical in terms of quality as they were all built by the same developer.

Still, everything is an easy taxi ride away, so it's not so much a major choice between Downtown or the Marina. Just pick the place you like the best. 




VS400 said:


> Im an air hostie so Im in dubai pretty much once a month so I know the area well for shopping etc just not for living, I think the idea of the apartment was to make sure we liked it enough to ship all our stuff over. Also I heard villas are quite expensive in terms of DEWA etc. Any suggestions for places to live in Dubai Marina or downtown Dubai?


----------



## VS400 (Aug 21, 2011)

Thanks Tally Ho. Those pesky kids ruining my sunbathing! My husband isn't quite ready to give up his lively life for a garden! Thanks for giving me some specific buildings there are so many in the Marina its hard to choose.


----------



## M.A.K (Sep 14, 2011)

VS400 said:


> Thanks Tally Ho. Those pesky kids ruining my sunbathing! My husband isn't quite ready to give up his lively life for a garden! Thanks for giving me some specific buildings there are so many in the Marina its hard to choose.


Make sure your do some research on the developer before going for a building, i would also recommend that you go for one of the older buildings in Marina... the tried and tested ones...


----------



## katiepotato (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm a big fan of downtown and have been living there for the past 3 years. I've never lived in the Marina so can't compare the two in any detail but IMO there is certainly plenty going on and a decent selection of nightlife within walking distance. However, as TallyHo says, everything is an easy taxi journey away from either so no huge deal.

If you wanted your own outdoor space for BBQs etc without opting for a villa, there are apartments on the lower floors of The Lofts / South Ridge / The Residences with "courtyard" areas, and Old Town ground floor apartments have gardens - just make sure you look for one that is already landscaped, and get a gardener! Obviously they come at a higher price but would be within your budget. 

The benefit with Downtown is that all of the buildings have been developed by Emaar so the build quality is reasonably consistent, whereas there can be a fair amount of variance in the Marina (as M.A.K says above). 

Good luck!


----------

